# Samsung Galaxy S4 dropping Wifi on campus - but not anywhere else



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I am at the University of Florida. The UF campus has a campus-wide network that runs on 802.1x EAP (https://wiki.helpdesk.ufl.edu/FAQs/HowDoIConfigureDot1xOnAndroidPhoneTabletManually?).

I have noticed that Galaxy S4 frequently drops internet connection with the network (but stay connected or acts like it stays connect to the network), so it doesn't revert to 3G/4G data like it should. When I first got the phone in mid-May, I had the problem, then I went out of town for a bit, and when I came back the problem disappeared. Last week it started up again.

I don't know if it is my phone or my school. I have not convinced myself either way if my Nexus 7 has the same problem. My old phone, a Nexus S 4G, did not have the problem.

The only way to get it to reconnecting after dropping is to restart the phone (restarting Wifi does not work). My phone has not had this issue on any other wifi, just on campus and possibly just in one building on campus (I'm a graduate student and its summer (i.e., no classes) so I am in the lab all day).

I was wondering if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is currently a massive update for the galaxy s4. Update the phone and see if you still have the problem. 

Samsung Galaxy S4 gets sizable software upgrade | Android Atlas - CNET Reviews


----------

